# Advice on how to get an apprenticeship/internship?



## xander562 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, so I've been involved in my high school's technical stage program for the last three years and now that I'm graduating I'm looking into things to do this summer. (This means an internship at a theatre maybe?) However I have no idea how to go about doing this. I talked to my director and he basically just told me the names of the directors at local theatres. It sounded like I had to approach them myself. Can you give me advice on getting an internship? 


(Also if you happen to be someone who's giving an internship, private message me )


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2008)

*Finding* an internship, and *getting* an internship are two different things. 

The former requires a list of the theatres in your area offering internships. I suggest typing "<location> community theatres, internships" or "<location> summer theatres" in the search engine of your choice, and/or visiting the website BackStageJobs.com. 

The latter requires a resume, some experience, and your ability to demonstrate in an interview that you possess that for which a theatre is in need.

Good luck. It's a little late in the season for a summer theatre, but many community theatres are year 'round.


xander562 said:


> (Also if you happen to be someone who's giving an internship, ...)


Probably better results if you state the geographic area in which you are looking. We have a world-wide membership, (with an unnatural concentration of Australians).


----------



## soundlight (Jun 9, 2008)

No offense, but you should have started the search 3 months ago at least.

Look on backstage jobs for last minute internships.

Contact local theatres in your area and see if any of them would like some unpaid help this summer.


----------



## xander562 (Jun 9, 2008)

soundlight said:


> No offense, but you should have started the search 3 months ago at least.



Haha, yeah I kind of 1/2 expected this. I am a bit late...

And yeah, I'm totally looking for unpaid. I'm just trying to get some experience.


----------



## Toffee (Jun 10, 2008)

It's to late now but you can try applying for this place next summer. It would really be helpful for you.

Summer Repertory Theatre


----------



## clbarker (Jun 18, 2008)

If you're still considering something for next year, Muhlenberg Summer Music Theatre has an awesome internship program for both college and high school students...
Muhlenberg SMT


----------

